# Round One. Menotti- To This We Have Come: Neway and Zeani



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Gosh, I hope these are available in Europe. If not I will do another contest. Menotti won a Pulitzer Prize for this opera.
Zeani is singing from Il Console, the Italian version of The Consul.




Patricia Neway in a televised performance of Gian-Carlo Menotti's The Consul.





*Virginia Zeani "To this we've come ... Papers, papers," The Consul, Gian Carlo Menotti*


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow. Just the way I feel dealing with the corporate world!

It's interesting to hear (and see) these, but hard to compare them. Both singers are totally involved and convincing. We can't see Zeani, but I can believe that she acted the part as powerfully as Neway. Even though she seems a smidgeon (sp?) over-the-top, Zeani is just a bit more vocally endowed than Neway, who is nonetheless compelling. Tough one. I guess I'll take Zeani for sheer voice.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I don't know this opera very well, but I like Menotti.

Perhaps the Met should look at reviving worthy 20th century opera as well as concentrating on new work that will only be performed twice at the most.

"To this we've come" - Yeah, we can all identify with that one.

Neway is very powerful and compelling here. It's difficult to put into words how mesmerising this is. The voice isn't greatly individual, but she's totally committed to the part.

Zeani has a fuller, richer voice (and it shadows her diction somewhat). She's just as intense as Neway, in fact she's even more so and she is one of my favourites of the 50s/60s underrecorded divas. She goes well beyond Neway and delivers a searing performance.

I vote for Zeani.

N.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I found both singers very compelling - watching Neway makes a big difference, though she can be convincing without the visuals. Zeani, in Italian, makes her performance akin to Verismo, throwing caution to the wind, and fully entering into the melodrama of it. 
I was surprised at the beauty of some of Menotti’s orchestration.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Having been no more than 30 ft away from this performance live by Neway, how coulld I ever even consider that wonderful Zeani (one of my top favorite sopranos) above Patricia Neway?
They are both fantastic in their way. Zeani's gorgeous voice rules but there's more to singing than ......
I could also easily see Olivero or Callas (who turned down Menotti -- his first choice) as well. 
I also saw a dramatic soprano Meghan Kasanders in Massachusetts several years ago who was superb.
Patricia Neway for me. Memories never to be forgotten.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't know this piece at all and I thought Neway terrifiic in her video. She must have been fantastic on stage. However, I then listened to Zeani and, vocally, she just had so much better material to work with, so I ended up voting for her.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I wish I could remember who told me about Neway- Mas or Nina I think. Ages ago.


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

Text, FWIW, except the Secretary's bit in the middle:

To this we've come:
That men withhold the world from men,
No ship no shore for him who drowns at sea,
No home nor grave for him who dies on land.

To this we've come:
That man be born a stranger upon God's Earth,
That he be chosen without a chance for choice, 
That he be hunted without the hope of refuge,
To this we've come, to this we've come,
And you, you too shall weep.

If to men, not to God, we now must pray,
Tell me, secretary, tell me, who are these men?
If to them, not to God, we now must pray,
Tell me, secretary, tell me:
Who are these dark archangels?
Will they be conquered? 
Will they be doomed?

Is there one, anyone behind those doors
To whom the heart can still be explained?
Is there one, anyone who still may care?
Tell me, secretary, tell me:
Have you ever seen the consul?
Does he sleep? Does he breathe?
Have you ever spoken to him?
***
Papers, papers, papers!
But don't you understand?
What can I tell you to make you understand?
My child is dead, John's mother is dying.
My own life is in danger.
I ask for your help and all you give me is papers.
“What is your name? Magda Sorrel,
Age? 33, Color of eyes, color of hair, single or married, religion and race, place of birth, father's name, mother's name...”
PAPERS!! PAPERS!!
Look at my eyes, they are afraid to sleep.
Look at my hands, at these old woman's hands.

Why don't you say something?
Aren't you secretaries human beings like us?

“What is your name? Magda Sorrel, age? 33” -
What will your papers do?
They cannot stop the clock.
They are too thin an armor against a bullet.
“What is your name? Magda Sorrel, age? 33” -
What does that matter?
All that matters is that the time is late,
That I'm afraid and I need your help.

“What is your name? What is your name? What is your name?”

This is my answer: 
My name - is woman
Age - still young
Color of hair - grey
Color of eyes - the color of tears
Occupation - waiting, waiting, waiting

Oh, the day will come, I know,
When our hearts, aflame, 
Will burn your paper chains.
Warn the consul, secretary, warn him!
That day neither ink nor seal
Shall cage our souls
That day will come
That day will come!!”


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

When Virginia Zeani sang it in Italian, it felt like verismo, a familiar territory, and not like a comparatively modern opera, which is scary by definition to me. I checked wikipedia, and it also labels Menotti as late verismo. So I am thankful to Zeani for making this piece accessible to me. Edit: I wrote she is over the top. But in reality she is not that much and I am switching my vote to her.


----------



## toasino (Jan 3, 2022)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Gosh, I hope these are available in Europe. If not I will do another contest. Menotti won a Pulitzer Prize for this opera.
> Zeani is singing from Il Console, the Italian version of The Consul.
> 
> 
> ...


IMO, Zeani was one of the very greatest sopranos of her era, which was a Golden Age of Opera. I only saw her twice, in Rossini's Otello and Traviata. She was great in both performances, as well as in many other times I have heard her on You Tube.


----------

